# homemade urinal offset



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I bent this urinal vacuum tube in the back of my truck. I set up my tri-stand and heated it with a torch. I didn't have any extension tailpieces on my truck so this is what I came up with. 2 years and holding. I pulled the urinal to rod it and when I reinstalled it, I realized the water stub out was too far off center. The chimp who installed it had to hang it crooked, to make it work.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Your a better man than me.

I would have hacked it back together till I could schedule a time to smash some tile.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Sloan used to make urinal vacuum tube offsets, they were about $125. Then they quit making them. So, you have to get creative. I called the supply house and they told me Sloan quit making them, so I had to get creative.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Could always get the longer tailpiece for the supply side. Just good luck getting the old one out of the valve. 

I am impressed with how well the bend turned out.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Did you put anything inside the tube when you bent it?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Why ya just put in a longer supply tail piece ???


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Why ya just put in a longer supply tail piece ???


Because I didn't have one on my truck, and it was too late in the day to leave the plant and run to the supply house.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> Did you put anything inside the tube when you bent it?


No, I just heated it with a mapp torch and bent it using the pipe benders on my Ridgid tri-stand. I guessed at the offset and it worked.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Why ya just put in a longer supply tail piece ???


Now I have a 3-1/16", a 4-1/16" and a 5-1/16" tailpiece on the truck. My boss would crap if knew how much I had in obscure truck stock.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> Now I have a 3-1/16", a 4-1/16" and a 5-1/16" tailpiece on the truck. My boss would crap if knew how much I had in obscure truck stock.


Haha.. know the feeling... how long will it be on the truck before u need it??? The day after you took it off the truck..


----------

